# best snow removal snow hauler



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

im looking at buying a dump truck or something to haul BIG amounts of snow. the lot is the size of 3-5 home depots. it actually is a little strip mall, best buy, lowes, and target, and they are building some other stuff right now, and only half of the lot is taken up. I was wondering what is recommended for hauling the snow away. i do have a loader and all i need is something to load it in. what do you recommend?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

A good used grain truck. A lot of them only have single rear axles but that's all you need. Just make sure you get one that dumps high enough to get the snow to slide out (some have a limited amount of lift).


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I've seen a guy who uses tractors with plows hook up HUGE wagons to them for on site relocation. A genius IMO-probably the only credit I'll ever give the guy (but thats another story). And no it wasn't JDDave.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

you live in Alaska and you dont know what to haul snow in ???????????????????


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

well this will be my first year actually doing something big. i know to haul snow in a side dump or dump truck. they do make 4500's, 5500's with dump body's that are decent size. but im looking for recommendations! what is a good size for the price. then i was thinking i could buy a side dumpr for a 4500, and put a plow on the 4500 at the same time. pull the trailer to the lot, unload it, plow, than load the trailer up and load the trailer with snow. they make good sized ones that a 4500 can pull.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JohnnyRoyale;797079 said:


> A genius IMO-probably the only credit I'll ever give the guy (but thats another story). And no it wasn't JDDave.


Obviously.



tha_lildude;797131 said:


> well this will be my first year actually doing something big. i know to haul snow in a side dump or dump truck. they do make 4500's, 5500's with dump body's that are decent size. but im looking for recommendations! what is a good size for the price. then i was thinking i could buy a side dumpr for a 4500, and put a plow on the 4500 at the same time. pull the trailer to the lot, unload it, plow, than load the trailer up and load the trailer with snow. they make good sized ones that a 4500 can pull.


Roll off truck with 3-4 cans.

You'll keep one truck busy trading all night long.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

tha_lildude;797131 said:


> well this will be my first year actually doing something big. i know to haul snow in a side dump or dump truck. they do make 4500's, 5500's with dump body's that are decent size. but im looking for recommendations! what is a good size for the price. then i was thinking i could buy a side dumpr for a 4500, and put a plow on the 4500 at the same time. pull the trailer to the lot, unload it, plow, than load the trailer up and load the trailer with snow. they make good sized ones that a 4500 can pull.


can you hire a local trucking firm with tri-axles and dump trailers?


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

ok, we are talking a 95 acre land plot. of this 95 acres, probably 20 of it is taken up by buildings, 15-25 of it is taken up of curbs, trees, ect. this leaves 45 acres of parking space and sidewalk space ect. im gonna say its 35 acres just cause. ok 35 acres is 1,524,600 square feet. if it snows 3 inches, i have 14116 yard of snow. is this correct?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

3 inches is 8% of 36" (1 Yrd). so 1,524,600 SF x 8% (3" of Snow) = 121,968 Yards is what you are looking for...i think.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

tha_lildude;797425 said:


> ok, we are talking a 95 acre land plot. of this 95 acres, probably 20 of it is taken up by buildings, 15-25 of it is taken up of curbs, trees, ect. this leaves 45 acres of parking space and sidewalk space ect. im gonna say its 35 acres just cause. ok 35 acres is 1,524,600 square feet. if it snows 3 inches, i have 14116 yard of snow. is this correct?


Thats is correct.

700 truck loads @ 20 yards/truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tha_lildude;797425 said:


> ok, we are talking a 95 acre land plot. of this 95 acres, probably 20 of it is taken up by buildings, 15-25 of it is taken up of curbs, trees, ect. this leaves 45 acres of parking space and sidewalk space ect. im gonna say its 35 acres just cause. ok 35 acres is 1,524,600 square feet. if it snows 3 inches, i have 14116 yard of snow. is this correct?


Yup, 1,524,600 multiplied by .25 then divide by 27.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

cretebaby;797429 said:


> 700 truck loads @ 20 yards/truck.


 This guy doesn't need dump trucks he needs cargo ships.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

come on guys, he can hire whats his face with his 75 snowpushers, all brand new.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

my math sucks by the way so ignore my post above...never claimed to be a math wiz...


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

tha_lildude;797425 said:


> ok, we are talking a 95 acre land plot. of this 95 acres, probably 20 of it is taken up by buildings, 15-25 of it is taken up of curbs, trees, ect. this leaves 45 acres of parking space and sidewalk space ect. im gonna say its 35 acres just cause. ok 35 acres is 1,524,600 square feet. if it snows 3 inches, i have 14116 yard of snow. is this correct?


but in all seriousness, they're making you transport offsite all the time or only when you've occupied all allotted parking spaces?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

redman6565;797458 said:


> come on guys, he can hire whats his face with his 75 snowpushers, all brand new.


giggle, snort, chuckle


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Camden;797444 said:


> This guy doesn't need dump trucks he needs cargo ships.


700 loads = almost 30 loads/hour for an entire day.



redman6565;797458 said:


> come on guys, he can hire whats his face with his 75 snowpushers, all brand new.


Or the guy that can load faster with a bucket.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

He has a loader...ROTFLMAO.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Hauling offsite wouldn't be realistic you would need a melter. As for your 4500 size truck you would be hauling snow for a month for. Good luck it doesn't sound like you know what you are getting yourself into.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Do they make melters that can handle 14,000 yards in a reasonable amount of time?

This one from Snow Dragon does 1400 yards an hour and it's one of their biggest models.

http://www.snowdragonmelters.com/SND5400.aspx


----------



## tha_lildude (Jul 23, 2008)

i cant believe this. i got quoted today a rate of $110,000 for 3 inches of snow on that property.... i contacted the property manager and let them know about that and he said thats fine he wants it removed.... this is insane.... i cant believe this lol


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I find that very hard to believe. How big is his brown envelope?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;797079 said:


> I've seen a guy who uses tractors with plows hook up HUGE wagons to them for on site relocation. A genius IMO-probably the only credit I'll ever give the guy (but thats another story). And no it wasn't JDDave.


I know who your talking about and it is a really good idea. I think they are silage dump wagons.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;797747 said:


> I know who your talking about and it is a really good idea. I think they are silage dump wagons.


know where you can find pictures of those?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

They were very similar to huge dump trailers.


----------



## SPCanada (Aug 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;797436 said:


> Yup, 1,524,600 multiplied by .25 then divide by 27.


Mark i can tell you for certain that is incorrect
Heres the scoop:snow falls at a rate of 7-9 lbs on contact and after you push ,pull,blow or process it in any way it shoots up to 23-29 lbs per cubic foot so that being said if you have 45 acres and you got a six inch snowfall the volume when your loading is much smaller that when it hits the ground.This is why snow is really processed in tonnages verses cubic yards.
does that Help?tymusic


----------



## SPCanada (Aug 27, 2009)

Camden;797644 said:


> Do they make melters that can handle 14,000 yards in a reasonable amount of time?
> 
> This one from Snow Dragon does 1400 yards an hour and it's one of their biggest models.
> 
> http://www.snowdragonmelters.com/SND5400.aspx


you dont have to melt 14000 yards you dont have 14000 yards more like 4000-6000 yards
and dont bother with snowdragon its junk go instead to trecan combustion in Canada they have been biulding thes things long before johnny a decided to borrow russian technoloy


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

how much do they hold cubic yard wise? Is similar to that of a dump truck box or are we talking larger? I know when we move onsite, i load about 18 yards on average onto our tri-axle dumps.


----------



## SPCanada (Aug 27, 2009)

redman6565;797820 said:


> how much do they hold cubic yard wise? Is similar to that of a dump truck box or are we talking larger? I know when we move onsite, i load about 18 yards on average onto our tri-axle dumps.


Redman they come in a few sizes but the biggest one that weberlane makes is 20 yards and they cost 16000 -18000 canadian and you need a tractor to power them up and down
if you want to see them go to www.weberlane.com
ok?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;797820 said:


> how much do they hold cubic yard wise? Is similar to that of a dump truck box or are we talking larger? I know when we move onsite, i load about 18 yards on average onto our tri-axle dumps.


I beleive it is something like this.

http://www.horstline.com/HL_dumptrailers/nx220.html


----------



## SPCanada (Aug 27, 2009)

cretebaby;797826 said:


> I beleive it is something like this.
> 
> http://www.horstline.com/HL_dumptrailers/nx220.html


 I'm not promoting weberlane product i know the guy thats using them and he's pleased with his 3 weberlanes
so relax


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

SPCanada;797833 said:


> I'm not promoting weberlane product i know the guy thats using them and he's pleased with his 3 weberlanes
> so relax


Relax? WTF are you talking about? 

We posted at the same time.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya tractors are becoming my specialty even though we don't farm. i have found big use for them in our consturction end of things and obviously snowplowing


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

was thinking bout buying another...as sad as it to say lol


----------



## SPCanada (Aug 27, 2009)

OK cb no problem here:salute:


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

Very large self propelled snow blower like a Sicard will increase density per load and four axel or equilivant Dump trailers. Plus you can blow all the landscape areas full of snow and charge for it. The big Torcan melter will only melt 15 loads an hour of hard pack snow/ice. We have one so we know what it can do. Good luck. 

Doug

Dell Services Toronto


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm looking for one! i have the truck but no blower, have a 16' pusher hooked up to it right now.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

http://www.tenco.ca/produits.php?parent_id=3&id=29&lg=en

If you are interest check out the above site for research on a large volume blower (both loader mount and self propelled). Good luck.

Doug

Dell Services Toronto


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SPCanada;797796 said:


> Mark i can tell you for certain that is incorrect
> Heres the scoop:snow falls at a rate of 7-9 lbs on contact and after you push ,pull,blow or process it in any way it shoots up to 23-29 lbs per cubic foot so that being said if you have 45 acres and you got a six inch snowfall the volume when your loading is much smaller that when it hits the ground.This is why snow is really processed in tonnages verses cubic yards.
> does that Help?tymusic


Well, technically it is 100% accurate, I just didn't take into account compression of snow.

A heavy, wet snow could be darn near that much volume, though. The type that the water runs out of as you're plowing it.

But other than that, I would agree with you.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*dragon*

Dude,
for the money your tring to spend hauling off the snow, why not rent a melter..or snow dragon and save the cash..


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;797509 said:


> He has a loader...ROTFLMAO.


you killed me with that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Signature (Sep 3, 2009)

*I know the lot.... Sub out the hauling*

I would focus on getting the push squared away... What is the time frame you have for hauling? I assume you are using a box plow on your loader? How many trucks? My recollection of the site is that there are a lot of curb cuts. Are you hauling off site?

Be careful of single axles... They are easily overloaded especially in Feb / March and you are close to the scales for DOT enforcement. Also, if they get in an accident you could be in a liability situation. Just my two cents.

Congratulations on the contract, but now the real work begins....

If you need an extra loader or end dump, get in contact with me.

Signature Land Services, Anchorage AK


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I don't know why he doesn't call himself US maintenance, call every trucking company within 250 miles, hire them to haul all the snow to Texas, then refuse to pay for it because they let some of it melt. He could probably talk about it at the next SIMA meeting and blame it all the faulty paperwork.

Where you dump the snow is more important than how you haul it there. In certain states, you might need permits since the snow may contain some nasties left from cars parking in it. There are plenty of tri-axel owners looking for work in the winter time who are willing to cut a deal. Owning a truck, along with insurance without any other work for the rest of the year is a risky situation


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;797461 said:


> giggle, snort, chuckle


you guys must be talking about our good buddy hardscaper who has a zillion pieces of equipment.....just cant seem to find the money to take a picture of all of them


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Who in the he%@ builds/develops/engineers a project like this in ALASKA without figuring room to stack snow? If your hauling out a 3" snow now when the project is only half full, what are they going to do down the road? Close all these stores during the winter months?


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

tha_lildude;797044 said:


> im looking at buying a dump truck or something to haul BIG amounts of snow. the lot is the size of 3-5 home depots. it actually is a little strip mall, best buy, lowes, and target, and they are building some other stuff right now, and only half of the lot is taken up. I was wondering what is recommended for hauling the snow away. i do have a loader and all i need is something to load it in. what do you recommend?


 Hey there, Any chance you could pm me or post the address of this project so I could see it on google Earth? Thanks Doug


----------

